# Numérisation de disques vinyle



## Zaride (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'un Macbook et d'un stock de disques 33T, je me demande s'il est possible de repiquer depuis une platine tourne-disque mes disques sur mon Mac et ensuite graver des CD pour les lire sur ma platine laser (pas du MP3)....

Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Zaride a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Possesseur d'un Macbook et d'un stock de disques 33T, je me demande s'il est possible de repiquer depuis une platine tourne-disque mes disques sur mon Mac et ensuite graver des CD pour les lire sur ma platine laser (pas du MP3)....
> 
> Merci de vos lumières !



"tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur le vinyl sans jamais oser le demander."


----------



## Zaride (8 Mai 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse ultra rapide et complète !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2008)

Deux précisions au passage :

1) Si tu dispose d'un PowerBook G3 (WallStreet, sûr, Lombard et Pismo, à vérifier), tu peux te passer de préampli, leur entrée son n'est pas une entrée "ligne" comme sur les autres Mac, mais bien une entrée "micro" assez sensible pour exploiter le signal de sortie d'une cellule magnétique (Shure M95EDM en ce qui me concerne).

2) J'ai (j'en suis à plus de 80% de fait) transféré ma collec de vinyles sur CD (via le logiciel "CD Spin Doctor de Roxio, dont les filtres très efficaces m'ont permis d'éliminer le plus gros des défauts de certains disques assez abîmés, sans sacrifier les fréquences élevées du signal), et j'ai constaté que ceux des CD que j'avais gravé au moyen d'un graveur de DVD passaient mal ou pas du tout sur certaines vieilles platines de salon ou d'anciens baladeurs, alors que ceux gravés (dans les mêmes conditions, c'est à dire à vitesse 4x (600 Ko/s)*) sur un graveur de CD étaient lus sans peine par ces mêmes matériels.

Par ailleurs, un membre de MacGe (je ne sais plus lequel exactement), juriste de métier (avocat je crois), me faisait remarquer il y a deux ou trois ans, que ce type de transfert pouvait éventuellement nous attirer les foudres de la justice. Par contre, je ne me souviens plus des arguments juridiques avancés, s'il nous lit et se reconnais, qu'il n'hésite pas à intervenir !

(*) 4x (vitesse CD, hein pas 4x DVD) étant la vitesse minimum supportée par mon graveur de CD et la plupart des graveurs de DVD, sinon, 1x ou 2x seraient mieux !


----------



## ROB 59 (9 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Une entree micro peut suffire pour ce qui est du niveau
mais attention une cellule de lecture a besoin d'un preampli RIAA!


----------



## poissonfree (9 Mai 2008)

J'ai testé le même CD (et donc même chanson) sur 3 appareils différents en utilisant *Spin Doctor *: 
- Lecteur DVD Pioneer DV-575A 
- Lecteur LaserDisc Pioneer CLD-925 
- Lecteur CD Audio/MP3 iRiver IMP350 

Pour les deux premiers, le niveau du volume (sous *Spin Doctor) *de l'entrée ligne est au plus bas sauf que c'est déjà dans le rouge pour les passages dit "normaux". 
Pour le iRiver, je suis à 1/3 environ (en partant de la gauche), et là, que du bonheur :love: 

Pas testé avec un vinyl, car de platine  ni de vinyl d'ailleurs :rateau: 

Excellent comme soft.
Simple d'emploi surtout en mode assistant  ​


----------



## ROB 59 (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Spin Doctor demande un reglage fin de l'entre ligne dans les pref systeme


----------



## Rudj (4 Septembre 2009)

Pour ce qui est du "repiquage" vynil vers un format numérique, la plupart des grands logiciels de mixages (Traktor,etc...) ont une fonction qui incorpore un pré-ampli RIAA
Le format d'encodage est généralement du Wav (ce qui est le format avec le taux d'échantillonage le plus élevé)
Après, il suffit d'utiliser NERO ou autre (dBPowerAMP a un excellent encoder professionnel) pour re-encoder en CDA sur un support audio

Si l'usage des CD's ainsi encodés est personnel, il n'y a pas d'infraction aux droits d'auteurs (changement de support de l'original et pas de commerce des modèles dupliqués...)

Au boulot  !


----------



## corte93 (12 Octobre 2009)

Il y a une société qui fait des numérisations de disque pour 10euros avec des platines de qualité (pro-ject) 
http://www.vinylrecord.fr


----------

